# Beleuchtete Laufrunde Darmstadt oder Weiterstadt



## kappler (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

mich hat es beruflich während der Woche von Freiburg nach Darmstadt verschlagen. Da ich hier kaum Zeit zum Radeln finde, suche ich eine schöne, beleuchtete Laufrunde auf der ich mir nicht die Haxen brechen muss. Am liebsten etwas mit ein wenig grün drum herum.

Für Tipps bin ich Euch sehr dankbar. ( GPS Track wäre noch cooler )

Vielen Dank,
Michael


----------



## rayc (24. Oktober 2011)

Versuchs mal an der Lichtwiese.

Bürgerpark ist auch eine Option. 
Oder im Herrengahrten, aber da läuft du öfters im Kreis.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (24. Oktober 2011)

Wie lang?

Für 40-60mins , je nach Tempo:
Herrengarten - Bessungen - Böllenfalltor - Lichtwiese - (Rosenhöhe) - Mathildenhöhe - Herrengarten. 

Weitestgehend beleuchtet. 

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## rayc (24. Oktober 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wie lang?
> 
> Für 40-60mins , je nach Tempo:
> Herrengarten - Bessungen - Böllenfalltor - Lichtwiese - (Rosenhöhe) - Mathildenhöhe - Herrengarten.
> ...



Echt? 
So weite Strecken kann man laufen?
Da würde ich auf jeden Fall das Fahrrad nehmen.





ray


----------



## scylla (24. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Pure_Power (24. Oktober 2011)

Im Herrngarten kann man ggf. auch "nette", unter Umständen, junge Leute kennenlernen...

http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...stnahme-von-zwei-verdaechtigen-im-herrngarten
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/4969/2068321/pol-da-strassenraub-am-herrngarten
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...d-treten-zu-drei-tatverdaechtige-festgenommen
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...igte-gesucht-mehrere-raubdelikte-waehrend-des
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...aubt-16-jaehrigen-festgehalten-und-geschlagen
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/pm/4969/2036170/pol-da-darmstadt-bedroht-und-erpresst
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...raubt-polizei-nimmt-drei-tatverdaechtige-fest
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...pol-da-19-jaehrige-im-herrngarten-ueberfallen


----------



## jan84 (24. Oktober 2011)

Ok, dann den Herrengarten evtl. rauslassen . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## scylla (24. Oktober 2011)

mir ist gerade wieder eingefallen, warum ich nicht mehr mit dem rad zur arbeit fahren mag, seit ich in dieser gegend wohne


----------



## emzeh10 (29. Oktober 2011)

kappler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mich hat es beruflich während der Woche von Freiburg nach Darmstadt verschlagen. Da ich hier kaum Zeit zum Radeln finde, suche ich eine schöne, beleuchtete Laufrunde auf der ich mir nicht die Haxen brechen muss. Am liebsten etwas mit ein wenig grün drum herum.
> 
> ...



hallo,
wäre hilfreich wenn man wüsste in welcher gegend du in Darmstadt wohnst ( Paulus-,Johannesviertel, Watzeviertel, Bessungen, Kranichstein) ? Gibt z.B. ne schöne Laufstrecke im Bürgerpark. Herrngarten finde ich jetzt nicht mehr so schlimm wie in den 80ern oder 90ern aber ist halt nur ne kleine Runde.


----------



## abi_1984 (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle wenn es sich einrichten läßt einfach mal beim Lauftreff Darmstadt mitlaufen. Ist für jedes Tempo was dabei.


----------



## kappler (2. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank erstmal für die Tipps. Ich denke ich werde den Lauftreff mal ausprobieren.

Viele Grüße,
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

